# Veterinarian arrested - dog dies in car/heat



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-vet-arrested-after-dog-dies,0,906472.story

Stumbled across this one this week. 

I have to rank this as even worse than a K9 officer losing their partner. At least with LEO's some of them might be attributed to mechanical issues. Plus sicne LEO's are alwasy working the opportunity for accidents are much higher.

But a vet?

Craig


----------

